# FINALLY got a job!



## AlfredPeacock (May 2, 2014)

I'm 23 years old, and just got my first job as a delivery driver for a Chinese restaurant about two weeks ago! Was really excited, because I thought my anxiety would prevent me from EVER getting a job! I finally feel like a productive member of society, even if my job is pretty useless!


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

noice


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

yes that is excellent..


----------



## AlfredPeacock (May 2, 2014)

I kinda screwed up one of my deliveries and had to ask around (the customer provided the address to his apartment complex, but not his apartment number...), but in the process, I met some VERY cute girl that seemed really interested in me. If I wasn't working, I definitely would've talked to her for a while and tried to get her number. Never had a girlfriend, but I've definitely gotten interest. But this girl was INSANELY cute. Like wife material cute.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

:clap

Yay! Well done you!

And good for you about that girl  Fingers crossed she'll order something again.


----------



## AlfredPeacock (May 2, 2014)

apx24 said:


> :clap
> 
> Yay! Well done you!
> 
> And good for you about that girl  Fingers crossed she'll order something again.


No, she didn't make the order, she was simply some random girl that I asked to see if she knew where "john (sic)" lived. I really wish I saw her AFTER my delivery, because I definitely would've picked her up. I felt really comfortable talking to her.


----------



## AlfredPeacock (May 2, 2014)

Dam, kinda regretting not just forgetting that order (sorry "john [sic]") and talking to that girl for longer. It's rare that I can talk to people without my SA acting up too much. There are just certain people that I'm just...automatically compatible with, if that makes sense?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Congratulations. A job is a good achievement and a step forward.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Your job is far from being useless. It's a service that society needs. Anyway, congrats.


----------



## AlfredPeacock (May 2, 2014)

changeme77 said:


> Your job is far from being useless. It's a service that society needs. Anyway, congrats.


Well, not really, haha. I mean, people could just drive to the store themselves. The radius is only like 3 miles...


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

AlfredPeacock said:


> Well, not really, haha. I mean, people could just drive to the store themselves. The radius is only like 3 miles...


Why are you assuming everyone owns a car? You also underestimate people's laziness 

A job is great, but this has to be one of the best jobs if you have SA :yes


----------



## AlfredPeacock (May 2, 2014)

changeme77 said:


> Why are you assuming everyone owns a car? You also underestimate people's laziness
> 
> A job is great, but this has to be one of the best jobs if you have SA :yes


Yup. It really forces me to interact with all kinds of people. Meth dealers, frat houses, old people, MILFs, more meth dealers, crack dealers, etc.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

AlfredPeacock said:


> Yup. It really forces me to interact with all kinds of people. Meth dealers, frat houses, old people, MILFs, more meth dealers, crack dealers, etc.


Lol you've been watching too much Breaking Bad.


----------



## AlfredPeacock (May 2, 2014)

changeme77 said:


> Lol you've been watching too much Breaking Bad.


No, seriously though, lol. Most of my deliveries have been to the ghetto. Not that it bothers me, but have you ever tried to talk to meth heads to ask where someone's house is? You can't understand a single word they say.


----------



## dotBSC (Apr 9, 2013)

AlfredPeacock said:


> Yup. It really forces me to interact with all kinds of people. Meth dealers, frat houses, old people, MILFs, more meth dealers, crack dealers, etc.


That's awesome actually, if it was true that is.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

AlfredPeacock said:


> I met some VERY cute girl that seemed really interested in me. If I wasn't working, I definitely would've talked to her for a while and tried to get her number. Never had a girlfriend, but I've definitely gotten interest. But this girl was INSANELY cute. Like wife material cute.


I thought the thread was about about 'finally getting a job' - not chasing girls...


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> I thought the thread was about about 'finally getting a job' - not chasing girls...


And who says they can't be mutually exclusive? 

I think you should change your username, you don't sound like a bad girl to me lol.


----------



## AlfredPeacock (May 2, 2014)

BadGirl said:


> I thought the thread was about about 'finally getting a job' - not chasing girls...


Why not both? I like money. I like women. I don't want just one, I want both.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

AlfredPeacock said:


> Why not both? I like money. I like women. I don't want just one, I want both.


More money. More women. I am sure some rapper says this in some song lol.


----------



## sourgrapes (Jun 24, 2013)

Congrats on that! That must be a huge relief, hope it works out well.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

It's not useless... You're providing a service that warrants compensation, both from your employers and customers (in tips). I'm sure you'll move onto greener pastures eventually but don't downplay it- this is awesome! Getting and holding down a job is really difficult for people with mental disorders.


----------



## AlfredPeacock (May 2, 2014)

sourgrapes said:


> Congrats on that! That must be a huge relief, hope it works out well.


Yes, VERY big relief! I doubted if I'd EVER get a job. My anxiety stopped me from doing well in interviews, but after I somehow landed this job, my anxiety hasn't bothered me at all when it comes to meeting new people on deliveries.


----------



## Anxiousbro (Oct 17, 2013)

That's really amazing and it should really help you in overcoming SA. Your job is not useless at all by the way. The good thing is you can get to practice talking with people and if things go bad just get back in your car really quick and try again at the next delivery. 

Good luck!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

AlfredPeacock said:


> Yes, VERY big relief! I doubted if I'd EVER get a job. My anxiety stopped me from doing well in interviews, but after I somehow landed this job, my anxiety hasn't bothered me at all when it comes to meeting new people on deliveries.


I was the same, I used to screw up interviews by being insanely nervous, but now the job I have been doing for 4 years, force's me to talk to new people and I have got alot less nervous around people...


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

AlfredPeacock said:


> I'm 23 years old, and just got my first job as a delivery driver for a Chinese restaurant about two weeks ago! Was really excited, because I thought my anxiety would prevent me from EVER getting a job! I finally feel like a productive member of society, even if my job is pretty useless!


Good for you:yes..i'm a bit jealous:lol..at least your job forces you to interact..i don't think too many with SA (maybe a few)..could have the energy to push themselves out of their comfort zones willingly..i like that you have a career that forces you to do that..it's funny cus jobs like that would beyond terrify me..& make me fear a panic attack..& i hear they are scary etc..but still i like that it pushes you in some way..anyways, good for you..i hope this can help your SA..& i do hope you get another chance with that girl you said you met, sounds like it was a nice experience..unfortunately good things have a way of greeting us..but at the wrong time..anyways..good job overall:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## AlfredPeacock (May 2, 2014)

SmartCar said:


> Good for you:yes..i'm a bit jealous:lol..at least your job forces you to interact..i don't think too many with SA (maybe a few)..could have the energy to push themselves out of their comfort zones willingly..i like that you have a career that forces you to do that..it's funny cus jobs like that would beyond terrify me..& make me fear a panic attack..& i hear they are scary etc..but still i like that it pushes you in some way..anyways, good for you..i hope this can help your SA..& i do hope you get another chance with that girl you said you met, sounds like it was a nice experience..unfortunately good things have a way of greeting us..but at the wrong time..anyways..good job overall:clap


I was pretty scared the first few deliveries. On my first one, I almost forget to charge them for the food, lol.

But it's really not that bad at all. Most people are much friendlier than I thought. Even the drug dealers, lol. I have yet to come across someone that wasn't nice.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

AlfredPeacock said:


> I was pretty scared the first few deliveries. On my first one, I almost forget to charge them for the food, lol.
> 
> Most people are much friendlier than I thought. Even the drug dealers, lol.


How do you know they're drug dealers?


----------



## AlfredPeacock (May 2, 2014)

BadGirl said:


> How do you know they're drug dealers?


Well, first off, when they're sitting there doing drugs in front of me when they answer the door, it's a pretty good indication. Also, with the really bad druggies, you can just tell. I mean, I lived in the ghetto for a while, so I was around a lot of drugs as a teen.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Usually a pretty good indication when they ask if you want to sell drugs for them.

Being a delivery dude you could make a bit of side income lol.


----------



## ASAR (Sep 14, 2010)

This is GREAT!!! NEWS ..
You will now create new habits in life no mather how stupid work is ..u are not there because of work merlly ..you test your new skils u repeat actions that are benefitial to you..you batle strong sensations but u keep on going,,you will create new positive rutines which will help you in new achivements in future.

pay atention on your phisical helth,if its bad day sleep it trough and keep creating positive change in life,and than keep on doing some more and more.....


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

aww yeaaaahhh! congrats ... now I would like some peking duck takeaway plsh


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Now you can concentrate on getting an ebike that gets excellent milage, drives on the sidewalk, requires no licensing, or insurance, and you can save money big time, beat traffic, and get better tips.

Or you could pay crazy amounts on gas, car maintenance, licenses, and insurance, I guess... can't imagine your employer pays for that, do they?


----------

